
Visual Studio Mobile Center Preview - dstaheli
https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/mobile-center/
======
FLGMwt
Link goes right to the product, so here's the docs for what it actually is:
[https://docs.mobile.azure.com/](https://docs.mobile.azure.com/)

also, from ZDNet:

"Visual Studio Mobile Center is a portal that is meant to help developers
build, test, distribute and monitor apps built in Objective-C, Swift, Java,
Xamarin and React Native for Android, iOS and Windows devices."

~~~
ohstopitu
So like Firebase testing, but for iOS and Windows devices too?

~~~
keithba
Mobile Center includes CI, Testing, Beta Tester distribution, Crash reporting,
Analytics, & back-end services.

The Testing service supports iOS and Android apps written in any language or
platform.

~~~
ohstopitu
Thanks for clarifying! I was unable to find it's pricing scheme, was it posted
elsewhere?

~~~
keithba
We are currently in preview, so no pricing has been decided. The preview
supports some pretty reasonable meters, though. If you want to reach out to
me, I'd love to discuss what you are looking for in pricing and packaging.
keballin@ msft for my email. Thanks!

------
keithba
To learn more: [https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/mobile-
center/](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/mobile-center/)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from
[https://mobile.azure.com](https://mobile.azure.com).

------
UK-AL
Seems to be some overlap with VSTS

~~~
siminuk
Mobile Center offers an experience optimized for building mobile apps and the
workflows are simplified for mobile developers. When running iOS builds, the
developers do not need to provide their own Macs and Mobile Center offers a
hosted environment for the builds.

VSTS provides a great range of possible configurations and 3rd integrations
for the advanced user. It also provides first party integration with source
control, task boards and works with projects that go beyond just mobile apps.

PS: You'll find that Mobile Center also offers Testing, Beta Tester
distribution, Crash reporting, Analytics and further back-end service for
building your mobile apps.

~~~
UK-AL
"When running iOS builds, the developers do not need to provide their own Macs
and Mobile Center offers a hosted environment for the builds."

Which is what vsts traditionally does. So know your going to have your builds
in two places, one for mobile, the other for the rest.

------
jarjoura
C++ is lacking in the list of supported languages. It's great to rebrand
HockeyApp here, but this limits the usefulness for me.

~~~
joemellin
Completely understand. When ever one is making a product there are trade offs
and priorities. We are going to continually iterating on the product. So
hopefully we can increase its usefulness to you over time.

What are you currently working on?

